# Do you live on Lesvos?



## Westhay (Nov 10, 2012)

I'm hoping to start a serious search for a small house or apartment to buy when I come back to the island next spring,and I'd really value any comments and tips from anyone already living on Lesvos. Specifically :

Any towns or villages that you have really enjoyed living in? Or that I ought to avoid?
Can you recommend a lawyer or any other professionals?
And do you still like living on the island: would you recommend it to others?

Any comments on life on Lesvos would be highly valued - please tell me what you think.

Thanks!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hello and welcome to the forum

We only allow regular posters to recommend as that prevents people joining just to push their own business/service. 

good luck on your search


----------

